# Can anything be done to get rid of the loud rumbling bowel noises



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Right now I get these loud bowel noises and when I go to the Bathroom I usually have softstools or D. Is that IBS? The loud rumbling in my bowels is what causes me the most anxiety and distress. I hate to be in crowdsespecially when things get quiet. Some days are good and some are bad. there seems no wayto control the noise and it is very frustrating. Maybe it is a stress related I am not sure but intend to see what my doctor says. Can anybody relate to this problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Yes, the noise is definitely a drag. I think you and I have similar symptoms as I recall you replying to my last topic. When my ibs first began I noticed the noisy rumblings. Let me ask you 2 things: is the noise accompanied by the sensation of stuff moving through you? I get this sensation on my left, sometimes near my left rib. Also do you have more gas? I definately pas gas more than I used to.Definitely see your doc and have them refer you for a colonoscopy and do blood and stool tests. They give you drug for the colonoscopy and you wont feel a thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Tanks for replying. Yes I do pass more gas than usual alot of the time when the rumbling is the loudest. The sensation of stuff moving through me I guess would be the noise itself. As for he severe symptoms I hear that other people get like headaches, abdominal pain or vomiting I dont get. However gasy cramps,loud bowel noises in the lower bowel and colon,D, and I have noticed for sometime that just after I eat I want to use the bathroom. (not in all cases)


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

It sounds to me that you have exactly what i HAD... I have been able to rid myself competely of ALL symptoms simply by identifying my trigger foods and avoiding them.The rumblings point to a food intolerance. When you eat a food that your body cannot digest - your bowels take on more water and work harder at digestion.Most common food triggers for intolerance: milk, wheat and starch.I stay away from breads, grains (except for rice), corn, beans and artichokes.I would suggest you eliminate milk, wheat and starch for a week and see if you are better. If so, slowly add back in each item - one at a time about every two or three days, and see how your body reacts.I have been cured since Dec 1999 - my diet is mainly a low carb/high protein eating plan that I developed for myself. I receive many private emails from people letting me know how much they have been helped by this information.Let me know if you need further info. I have actually spent so much time finding out what was wrong with me and finding my own cure that I am seriously considering entering medical school simply because doctors know so little about this sort of thing.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

My stomach makes such noises that people turn around and stare at me in the movies! Sounds like Ack, Ack fire! I can feel something moving from my right side across to my left and down. And, yes.. I have to sneak away to pass gas.. which I never had before. I've tried being off milk, wheat.. all those things.. and I can't seem to get a trigger food bottom line. The only time the noises stop is at night when I have some wine.. but of course, the wine isn't good for the stomach. I don't get it! I've actually learned to cough to cover up the sound of my stomach. Oh my.. what we go through!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Wow, description fits to a tee- when I get those gurgles on the left side under my rib cage, I better find a bathroom quick, i know with those noises there will be many trips to the toliet and watery , yellow diarreha(sorry about the grossness). I can feel all that junk like a running water fall flowing through my guts, when I tell the doctors they act like nothing is wrong-just fast motility. This has got be a clue to what is happening, can it be excess bile?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

RumbleGirl: Thanks for your reply. In fact it is a comfort to know that somone had an identical problem to mine and that I am not going crazy. For the past three weeks I have given up pop drinks, sweets and milk. I have noticed some difference the rumbling in the lower bowel at times comes back just as loud as before. I have not given up wheat as of yet but intend to try. This low carb/high protien diet what does it consist of? I am returning to college in the fall and would like to tone down or eliminate the noises as much as possible. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.Kev


----------



## HopefulOne (Nov 29, 2004)

RumbleGirl:I would also be very interested in learning the included foods/menus on your "low carb / high protein" diet. Is this information already posted somewhere else, or can you please post it here? Anything that may help... Thanks so much!!!


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

Hello - I've been answering so many questions in private emails that I decided to put the info on a web site. http://ibsinfo.homepage.com Based on everything I have learned about ibs in the last several years, I now believe the majority of people diagnosed with ibs actually have food intolerances, delayed allergies and sensitivities.If an elimination diet had been suggested to me 20 years ago, I would have found my cure much sooner. Instead I was prescribed useless drugs and told to stop being so stressed.Maybe it's because I needed a nutritionist rather than an MD - but it seems strange that I could find my cure quite easily on an internet bulletin board, while doctors still appear to be in the dark about the workings of the GI system.And if an elimination diet works for anyone, I hope you will pass that info on to others who are suffering.


----------



## HopefulOne (Nov 29, 2004)

Rumblegirl:Thank you SO much for the great information-- including the link to your website!!! It is wonderful to have such knowledgeable and helpful people responding on this Board. Nice to know we all care...


----------

